# Not sure what it was can someone help?



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,
I came back home one morning to find all my dutch bucks and one dutch doe that was in with one of the bucks lying on the floor lethargic. I opened up one cage because i only noticed one at first and the buck was cold, he could hardly move and when i picked him up he wee d on my hand. went on to the others and they were all the same right down to the weeing on my hand. i had no clue what it was or anything.
Made sure they had plenty of food and water and had them on the heat pads i have. 
Woke up the next morning to find that apart from one everyone else had perked up and was back to normal :? The one that hadn't was the same as the day before cold and such. 
The next morning the one that was still cold had passed on and the others were still fine. They've been fine ever since and this was a couple of weeks ago. It was only my 5 bucks and 1 doe dutches that had this and I have in the same room but in different cages others dutch does and other varieties of mice and they weren't affected.
Sorry i'm only posting this now but didn't have time until now. Just wanted to post this up in case anyone knew what it could possibly be.
Any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

what was the temperature in the room they were in? sounds like it could have been hypothermia maybe...


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Possibly but they were in a warm room with extra bedding :?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Did they run low on food? This happens to them when their blood sugars are too low.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dehydration is still possible. Check the ball on the water bottles every time you look at the tank. Those things can stick for no good reason that I can tell.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Checked both food and water bottles, can't quite understand what happened. but thank you for the suggestions they are helpful. There might be something else that contributed though. Ive noticed that theyve been constantly itching to the point that they are bleeding. Have treated them for mites but its not working theyre still itching


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

what type of bedding and food are you using? If it isn't mites the mice may be allergic to the bedding or something in the food maybe


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

mine get this frequently, sounds liek hypothermia, i stay with them until they can walk and are warm again. If you'd stayed with that buck and warmed him (admitedly it would have taken hours) he would have most likely lived. My worst case of hypothermia took servral hours in the car at 30 C wrapped up in my hands. I was like dying lol and then he lost his ears  but hes ok now! Very happy boy


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

mousery_girl said:


> mine get this frequently, sounds liek hypothermia


This is very dangerous for your mice and should not happen AT ALL. You need to change the conditions they are kept in or you'll lose some or all of them.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

They are on carefresh bedding at the moment to see if it makes a difference but not sure what else to try. It is bad itching as well, its to the point where they are damaging their ears. its just the dutch from the same line and hasnt affected all of them, mainly the males.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You have a few options to try. It sounds like they have developed a kind of OCD scratching reaction to mites that persists even after the mites have been taken care of. This is common in pet mice unfortunately. The choices are: try and treat the condition in the knowledge that you may not be able to fix it in which case you may have to pts the affected mice, or cull them. If you're going to treat them you need something like fuciderm (vet prescription only) or Johnson's tea tree cream for small animals. The other thing that you can try is giving them a more basic diet. I don't know if you have heard or read the term 'heating foods' but it's something that has been said for years in the mouse fancy to refer to foods that can cause these sorts of sores by the mice scratching. I know that rumpwhites do better on lower protein than my other mice so it might be worth considering.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

They haven't had hypthermia for a while now, I've got the temp to 18C constantly which they like


----------

